# Female vocals



## Just a guy

Looking for some new artists/songs to listen to. Digging the low tone, sort of dark and powerful female vocals where you can really feel the emotion in the words. 

Let me know what you guys recommend. Dark, edgy, profane, leaning towards rock/metal is preferred. 

This is an old song from Meg Myers, but one I have been listening to lately. I've checked out a bunch of her other stuff, but it tends to get too "poppy" and can sound overproduced.


----------



## iyamwutiam

Ella Fitzgerald is still to me one of the all time greats - her ability to sing and talk almost simultaneously with grace and perfect pitch is amazing - as was Sinatra!


----------



## 96jimmyslt

Looking for more post 2000 stuff or any years?

Heart

Fleetwood mac

Flyleaf

Tatu (?)

Bjork (?)


----------



## Just a guy

96jimmyslt said:


> Looking for more post 2000 stuff or any years?



I'm an 80's child, and don't really connect with much music before my generation, but then again if it fits the criteria I'm down for a listen. Looking to dip my toes in outside of my typical go to's. Generally metal based. 

I.e. Kittie, Spiritbox, Otep, Kerli (before she got into pop) Angelspit, etc..

Another example of a particular song from a particular artist


----------



## MythosDreamLab

One of my fav female singers...


----------



## Learned Monkey

I _REALLY_ hope you've heard of PJ Harvey? She's a UK artist, so may not have had much exposure in the US? She's everything you listed!






Fiona Apple?


----------



## SHAGGS

Not really rock, more towards blues, but Tracy Chapman has an amazing voice!
I've also been listening to a lot of Dolores O'Riordan (Cranberries) and Natalie Merchant (solo as well as 10,000 Maniacs)


----------



## Learned Monkey

And Skin, from Skunk Anansie has to be one of the greatest female vocalists of all time?


----------



## Just a guy

MythosDreamLab said:


> One of my fav female singers...


This sounds great. I like the progression especially in the UMAI track at around 2:40 where the violin and all the rest of the instruments kick in. Very dynamic. 

Looking forward to hearing more. I'll be out away from internets today, but will be diving back in on Sunday when I return. 

Keep 'em comin!


----------



## ckirocz28

Just a guy said:


> I'm an 80's child, and don't really connect with much music before my generation, but then again if it fits the criteria I'm down for a listen. Looking to dip my toes in outside of my typical go to's. Generally metal based.
> 
> I.e. Kittie, Spiritbox, Otep, Kerli (before she got into pop) Angelspit, etc..
> 
> Another example of a particular song from a particular artist


I feel like you might be familiar with Halestorm, but if you're not, you should be.








Halestorm Official Site


Halestorm official site. New album “Back From the Dead” out now!




www.halestormrocks.com


----------



## OCD66

Phantogram.


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## haakono




----------



## Just a guy

Some great suggestions, thank you! 

I totally forgot about Fiona Apple, I haven't heard that name in like 20 years. 

That cover of black hole sun was, well, interesting. She has a fantastic voice, but I am very partial to the original it's one of my all time favorites. 

The recording on the London Grammar track is top notch. That was unexpected coming from a radio station studio.


----------



## Just a guy

OCD66 said:


> Phantogram


Any particular songs come to mind?


----------



## Jscoyne2

Adele, Alanis morrissete

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Sharon den Adel:











Sabine edelsbacher (edinbridge)- bonus that roland’s kick drums will test your midbass output


----------



## Weigel21

Paramore and Evanescence perhaps.

Plumb might be to your liking too. She has some darker sounding songs.

In My Arms 






Cut





Need You Now





Those are three of her's I've liked. I don't listen to much English music these days, so I'm not sure whom you may like that's still quite active.

Doubt you're interested in Japanese music. That's what I primarily listen to these days.

If you are willing, perhaps you'd like Brave Shine by Amir.






Or perhaps Toki Tsukasadoru Juuni No Meiyaku by PHANTASM


----------



## nfountain

If you're wanting to rock out, here you go. Flyleafs ex-vocalist Lacey Sturm. Song just came out a little over a month ago.


----------



## edouble101

I had the pleasure of listening to Donna Missal perform live in NCY at a small bar of ~50 people, before she morphed into what she is now. Watching and listening to her perform "Keep Lying" was the most intense live musical experience I ever witnessed! Her words were tearing out of her mouth and her vocals were bone chilling. 

She raises the hairs on my arms still just thinking about that performance. You can somewhat experience the same thing by watching this video.


----------



## mumbles

More London Grammar... her voice in this is mesmerizing;





Amy Lee / Evanescence;


----------



## Purplehazeffc

If your just after well recorded Female voice.. You can't go past Aisha Badru. Her voice is just so smooth & emotional
But for just pure perfectly recorded music.. Any of Vanessa Fernandez music is just about perfect..


----------



## SQ_Bronco

Annette Olzon (formerly of Nightwish) has a new band called The Dark Element, along with the former lead guitarist from Sonota Arctica. More of a traditional rock/metal vibe, but she doesn’t hold anything back:


----------



## SQ_Bronco

A newer band showing some promise. Edge of Paradise (Melissa Monet):


----------



## MythosDreamLab

I just played this in my car and it sends shivers down my spine....


----------



## Kilgore Trout

You have to check out Massive Attack. They’re amazing:



https://youtube.com/user/massiveattack





Just a guy said:


> Looking for some new artists/songs to listen to. Digging the low tone, sort of dark and powerful female vocals where you can really feel the emotion in the words.
> 
> Let me know what you guys recommend. Dark, edgy, profane, leaning towards rock/metal is preferred.
> 
> This is an old song from Meg Myers, but one I have been listening to lately. I've checked out a bunch of her other stuff, but it tends to get too "poppy" and can sound overproduced.


----------



## Mooster1223

Brass Against. "Know Your Enemy" is AWESOME!


----------



## ckirocz28

Just a guy said:


> I'm an 80's child, and don't really connect with much music before my generation, but then again if it fits the criteria I'm down for a listen. Looking to dip my toes in outside of my typical go to's. Generally metal based.
> 
> I.e. Kittie, Spiritbox, Otep, Kerli (before she got into pop) Angelspit, etc..
> 
> Another example of a particular song from a particular artist


Another one you may know or should know.
The Pretty Reckless


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCrrhJmM3H7eyxrevc4lpRIw


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## Just a guy

Working my way down the list 😁 thanks all!



Weigel21 said:


> Doubt you're interested in Japanese music. That's what I primarily listen to these days.


Actually, I do dig Japanese culture, and may or may not admit that I have a rather large anime collection. I will often watch the intros and credits just to hear some of the music. I really like their Metal.

One of my guilty pleasures; 





And not female vocals, but I love the music in this show!


----------



## Holmz

Radka Toneff was not in the gendres listed, but a nice voice none the less.

The recording is also well done.


----------



## RickWilson

You’ll know when you hit the good part. 2/3 in. Her voice is a like a silk cigarette burning.

They’re music is also beautifully mastered, esp on Tidal.

Heard them live a few times, she’s capable of this level of execution live, it’s surreal.


----------



## mzmtg

Winners according to me...so far

*Dorothy*





*Tatiana Shmaylyuk (OMG)*





*Lindi Ortega





Lena Scissorhands





Annie Clark





ZZ Ward*








ZZ Ward - "Move Like You Stole It" (Kick Kick Snare Acoustic Session)


Kick Kick Snare "In Session" acoustic performance presented by Aloft Hotels 2012 #SXSW




www.youtube.com


----------



## chadhale36




----------



## BEAVER




----------



## BEAVER




----------



## BEAVER




----------



## Sumfuncomet

If you havent listened to Natalie Merchant in her album Tiger Lily you should. She was the lead for 10,000 Maniacs. It is a well recorded album! One of my favorites. Also Patsy Clines greatest hits is a fun one......


----------



## NealfromNZ

I didn’t see Beth Hart in the list. Just a power house in this genre. Earlier music you can hear the profound effect that Billie Holiday had on her and then her voice and vocals just became her own.


----------



## CCole

Most doctors prescribe testosterone replacement therapy if you find yourself listening to this type of music often.

I’m playing. I love me some Nora Jones!


----------



## MythosDreamLab

Surprised no one has mentioned (see below) ...


----------



## Just a guy

Sumfuncomet said:


> She was the lead for 10,000 Maniacs.


Funny you mention them. Just hit a sweet thrift store score on some cd's 3 for a buck and picked up a couple of their albums


----------



## bbfoto

MythosDreamLab said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned (see below) ...


Yeah, she's an obvious "go to", but the first sentence in his OP was, "Looking for some new artists/songs to listen to", so I didn't post it or a few others.


----------



## Just a guy

New. Old but new to me. Either way. I listened pretty exclusively to rap/hip-hop for a very long time so I've actually got pretty narrow bandwidth outside of that and 90's grunge/alternative.

Good song, great voice. Though it does lack any of the emotion or impact I'm looking for.


----------



## bbfoto

@Just a guy


----------



## brandom79




----------



## SQ_Bronco

Linda Toni Grahn, with Sabaton guitarist Ken Kängström. Nordic metal at its finest.

“I am sorry, but i will break you”


----------



## supermaxx123

I’d recommend Portishead


----------



## Mikky'Drippin




----------



## Mikky'Drippin

Mandy Edge her voice is actually real and is not at all processed unless as a mixed in part of a track.





One of her best.

Sadly not many top quality uploads since it is old and the genre was and is very niche.


----------



## grtpumpkin300

I would recommend Dorothy, Rock is Dead album. Just be forewarned the recording quality sucks. Very distorted and lots of reverb. Apparently that's what they were aiming for. If the album was recorded in a better quality recording I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## 8_Tz_Baby

here's 2 amazing vocals and great production also.
Janine




Sarayu


----------



## Patriot83

Still the best


----------

